# scours HELP!!



## wmroth (May 19, 2013)

Have another goat question:  I noticed a couple of days ago that our 4 week old doeling had the scours.  Have been giving probiotic a.m. and p.m., but last night seems to be worse.  Her temp is 104.7.  We tried best we could to give her some Pedialyte, maybe got 2 ounces into her.  She is not listless; we're going to try to give her more of the Pedialyte but can you give us some direction?  Should we keep her away from her mother during the day?  We did deworm two days ago as well.  Her stool is brown and looks like a cow paddy.
Thank you so much for the much appreciated advice.


----------



## wmroth (May 19, 2013)

The kid is not a bottle baby.  I have had her off the doe since 9:00 pm yesterday.  She is eating some (very little) hay.  She drinks a little electo-solution.  Her temp was 104.8 last night and it was down to 103.7 F at 2:00 pm today.  Is there anyone out there that can help!  I called the vet this morning and am still waiting for her to talk back. HELP


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like bacterial scours.  Neomycin Oral Solution  1 ml/ 20# Continue treatment for 24-48 hrs beyond remission of disease symptoms, but not more than 14 consecutive days for bacterial scours.  Continue electrolytes and probiotics at the same time.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 19, 2013)

on our farm we would use spectam Scour Gard for pigs, comes in a red liquid given orally for bacterial scours.  EVery 12 hours for 3 treatments. We would also give Penn G shots twice a day. If you have access to Neomycin easier I would certainly start using that. 

She is  the right age for coccidiosis, but normally that doesn't run a fever.   


Overeating disease/entertoxemia can run a high fever as well. Normally they get very very sick from that in just a few hours, the fact that she has had scours for a couple days already leads me to believe that it would not be this.


----------



## wmroth (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for your help.  I have a stool sample for the vet.  Her temp has come down a little.  Her bottom stayed clean last night.  The vet had me put her with the mother and only let her drink some milk- a couple minutes.  I started her on pepto. Kept her on probiotics and electrolytes.  We will see what the sample has to tell us and treat.  I will be checking temp soon.  Thanks again


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2013)

IMHO, you should stop the pepto.  It only masks symptoms and will lead to a false sense of security.  It can also cause constipation if used to much, a whole other problem to have to deal with.

The scour halt that 20kids mentioned has an anti-scour agent.  Here we'd opt for unflavored gelatin in a little water, drenched, a couple of times daily and an increase in probiotics by 3x the amount.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 20, 2013)

I would go easy on the pepto and I agree with your vet, I would let her nurse. She needs the energy. Hopefully the vet will get you on a treatment plan here very soon.


----------



## wmroth (May 20, 2013)

Got the stool sample results.  Worms and Coccidiosis.  The vet had me start the kid on Corid 1 cc per day for 14 days. pepto 10 cc morning and evening for 3 days. Probiotics morning and evening for the 14 days.  Give her wormer today and repeat weekly for 3 weeks.  I am to keep her on the doe all day and remove her at night.  I am looking in to herbal wormer from Fias. Thanks! I will keep you posted.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 21, 2013)

wmroth said:
			
		

> Got the stool sample results.  Worms and Coccidiosis.  The vet had me start the kid on Corid 1 cc per day for 14 days. pepto 10 cc morning and evening for 3 days. Probiotics morning and evening for the 14 days.  Give her wormer today and repeat weekly for 3 weeks.  I am to keep her on the doe all day and remove her at night.  I am looking in to herbal wormer from Fias. Thanks! I will keep you posted.


sounds like a good plan, I would also recommending repeating the coccidiosis treatment in 3 to 4 weeks after you finsih this round of treatment. But as long as the baby is doing better you can limit your treatment to 5 to 6 days of corid the next time you treat her.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> wmroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------

